# The No Clean fish tank?



## jessp118 (Dec 10, 2012)

http://www.nocleanaquariums.com/default.asp

I recently saw this as a commercial on tv. My first thought is that they don't know crap about the betta. They show it only with a betta. After fully looking through the site, I decided that they did their research on bettas. They say you could add a heater but i see no space for the heater. I would think that this would be better for pet stores since you can keep it clean really easy and they dont take up and enormous amount of space.

I was thinking of getting one to try it out. So would you buy this for your betta?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Nope, too tall and skinny. it would prolly make Tailbiters out of any bettas.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

1+ registereduser


----------



## jessp118 (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is a little quote from their FAQ.



> *Is a half-gallon too small for my Betta?*
> 
> There’s a lot of controversy surrounding aquarium size for Betta fish. Adding to the confusion is that many manufacturer’s make half-gallon Betta tanks, and most provide a lousy home. That’s why we built a better one! You see, the #1 problem with half-gallon tanks is that the small water volume pollutes quickly and becomes unsafe for fish. This happens because most people don’t clean their aquariums enough. Our system makes the cleaning quick and painless. A clean half-gallon is a much better home than an aquarium 10 times its size that’s not properly maintained. Like most things in life, it’s the water quality, not quantity that’s most important.
> 
> Betta don’t swim around a lot and don’t need much space to be happy. They like to float and hover in the water. As you see in our video and pictures, this aquarium provides plenty of room for your Betta fish to swim and play. We’ve had our fish for well over a year in a variety of half-gallon prototypes. They are awesome, beautiful, happy and healthy fish! Bottom line: Activate the self-cleaning system regularly, provide good food and some love and your fish will thrive in this aquarium just like ours are thriving!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

That is ridiculous "not quantity that’s most important & 
Betta don’t swim around a lot and don’t need much space to be happy. They like to float and hover in the water" they don't like to live in that small of a tank and just float and hover, i dont no about you all but my bettas quite active, those people make me sick.


----------



## jessp118 (Dec 10, 2012)

From what I read on the site. They plan on making larger tanks. But this one is labled as only fr use of bettas. Now that I look at it more, it is quite small.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

also i didnt notice this before but the pic were there poring water in the tank that betta is just being toss around


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

+1 
While at last they have the right idea with promoting water quality....thats still a load of hooey. Water quality is important, yes, but so is _quantity_. Bettas are a very active and intelligent species, they do need an adequate amount of space to swim, stretch their fins, and explore. Really in something so small, and especially so tall and short, like registereduser mentioned any long-finned betta will easily become a biter.....that is if they're warm enough to do more then just hover around. Its extremely difficult, if not impossible, to properly and stably heat something of that size.

Over all, its really no better then any other half gallon IMO. Just because it makes cleaning a little easier doesn't mean people will clean it more or nearly enough. ;P Plus, I'm a little skeptical about the spout actually removing any poo/debris....but thats probably just my own weird skepticism.
Something larger like a 2.5-5 gallon might be a little more interesting however. I'd be curious to see if that little spout thing _actually_ worked.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

It would be nice if it were bigger, sadly it's not good enough, besides, a tank that needs no cleaning is like the philosopher's stone in the fish keeping world.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

No. This tank is manufactured for profit. Another item for the suffering of bettas. Sure, they word their mission pretty effectively: water quality is integral to betta health but the design of their "tank" is just another betta prison. Bettas naturally prefer horizontal surface area, so in their testing it appeared bettas don't swim or move around much. 
Put a betta in warm, planted 2.5g and watch how active they are!!! I don't often see my bettas sit still at all. 

This tank cannot possibly be safe for any betta or fish if the owner is constantly pouring water into it like that. Bettas are not for kids and .5 gallons is no where near enough water for long term health and longevity.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

In reality the no clean still needs to be cleaned, you need to still clean out the uneaten food and poo so...yeah so much for their idea. It's a total fail.


----------



## Armyguy03 (Dec 22, 2012)

WOW, apparently they havent seen my Brad Pit zipping around his tank like its no ones business. They just like to float, HA!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Nice idea but they need to work on the concept a little more...like making it bigger and longer. I do not like tall tanks, not even a 20G tall


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

No way am I buying that for my betta! To their statement that "they don't swim around a lot...our aquarium provides plenty of room for your betta to swim and play" I say, "pooey!" My boy is in a 5.5 gallon and he's swimming and exploring and even glass surfing! If I'm worried that my 5.5 isn't entertaining my boy enough, I definitely don't think that a half gallon will. 

As others have said before me, bettas like their tanks wide, not tall. They want to swim without hitting something, not hovering up and down. Plus, pouring the water in to "clean" would probably stress the fish out waaay to much. It's like he's in a washing machine or something.


----------



## jessp118 (Dec 10, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> Nice idea but they need to work on the concept a little more...like making it bigger and longer. I do not like tall tanks, not even a 20G tall


Yea I agree. With a little more work, This could be a great idea.


----------



## nehemiahludden (Jan 5, 2013)

sorry i wont support thhis above tank and i will not make my betta go from a 10 gallon tank to a tiny ass prison like that. they can keep their (self cleaning tank) i wills tick to my 10 gallon tank that is set up for him. when i add a plant to his tank i see how he reacts to it and after 24 hours he does not go near it like he does the others i take it out and replace it with something else untill i find one he likes the same or more as the other plants in his home. i try to take the best care of my betta and i like him to make the plant choice if he feels like.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Regarding all the people saying it needs to be wide and not tall. The physics won't allow for it to work that way. It's designed the way it is, which is why they started out with a "small betta tank" first.

As for cleaning up the poop and food, it DOES get cleaned up, that's the way it is designed.

To be honest, I don't see why people are so freaking lazy. Just get a decently priced tank and clean it yourself. If you don't want to take care of a pet and give it an ideal environment, then don't get one.


----------

